
Ask HN: Are .io domains out of style? - shp0ngle
Today, I noticed that draw.io - my favorite diagram tool - changed its name to diagrams.net.<p>Is the .io wave of 2016-ish already gone? The only .io domain I use often is github.io, but that isn’t even their main domain.<p>Was .io a fad and did it already pass?
======
ocdtrekkie
draw.io made it clear why they changed: They have ethical concerns with how
the .io domain is owned, and security issues with how it is managed:
[https://www.diagrams.net/blog/move-diagrams-
net](https://www.diagrams.net/blog/move-diagrams-net)

I think there's been a few .io registry issues over the years that have lead
people to reconsider using .io as part of business critical infrastructure. I
think it's not really gone out of style yet though. I imagine some of the new
gTLDs will start to take precedence over .io like .app and .dev, and a lot of
people will just go back to the venerable .com.

~~~
hkiely
How does each country register with ICANN? Or do they assign the domain
themselves?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country_code_top-
level_domain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country_code_top-level_domain)
states that IANA (part of ICANN) is responsible for determining the correct
steward for each ccTLD.

I imagine a new country would submit a request to IANA for an assignment?

------
quickthrower2
I see a lot more .co than .io now. I prefer to go with a .com and compromise
on name.

------
hkiely
I would say the .ly domain may have been a fad. The high cost of the domain
likely was because of the countries origin - Libya. .io is assigned to the
British Indian Ocean.

------
hither2
diagrams.io is taken..probably squatted..it was likely very expensive.
diagrams.co seems to be $10,000. diagrams.com is $20,000 at least.

The hip domain is .so Somalia

